# TV card



## balanga (May 11, 2021)

I found that an Express Card TV card would fit into a hidden slot in my ThinkPad T420 so inserted it and it was rognised:-


```
uhid0 on uhub2
uhid0: <Yuan Digital TV, class 0/0, rev 2.00/0.01, addr 3> on usbus1


Bus /dev/usb Device /dev/ugen1.3: ID 10b8:0bc7 DiBcom DVB-T reference design (MOD3000P) (warm)
```

How do I find out if I can make any use of this card on FreeBSD?


----------



## jsm (May 11, 2021)

Only one or two chips Are supported. You Are out of luck I'm afraid. https:// docs.freebsd.org/en/books/handbook/multimedia/#tvcard


----------



## balanga (May 12, 2021)

The USB device ID  10b8:0bc7 occurs twice here...






						DVB-T USB Devices - LinuxTVWiki
					






					www.linuxtv.org
				




maybe I'll be able to use it under Linux...


----------



## Tieks (May 12, 2021)

Try multimedia/webcamd, afaik it is ported from Linux. If it is recognized, use port w_scan2 to make a channel config file that will work with mplayer, mpv and the likes.


----------



## balanga (May 13, 2021)

Tieks said:


> Try /usr/ports/multimedia/webcamd, afaik it is ported from Linux. If it is recognized, use port w_scan2 to make a channel config file that will work with mplayer, mpv and the likes.


How will I be able to tell if it is recognised by wecamd?


----------



## hselasky@ (May 16, 2021)

Look for /dev/dvb/XXX character device nodes.


----------



## balanga (May 19, 2021)

Tieks said:


> Try multimedia/webcamd, afaik it is ported from Linux. If it is recognized, use port w_scan2 to make a channel config file that will work with mplayer, mpv and the likes.


I've just used wscan on Linux with my PCTV DVB-S2 USB stick and it found a whole load of channels, so I'd like to get it working on FreeBSD.

Since mplayer and mpv are available on Linux, I'd like to see how this all hangs together so I can use it on FreeBSD. How do you create a channel list with wscan and how do you make selection from it for mplayer?


----------



## hselasky@ (May 19, 2021)

multimedia/tvheadend will do the scanning for you. The VDR port is a bit outdated.


----------



## balanga (May 19, 2021)

hselasky@ said:


> Look for /dev/dvb/XXX character device nodes.


I've just installed your new port of webcamd, and whilst my DVB (ID 2013:0258 PCTV Systems DVB-S2 Stick 461e) device shows up with lsusb, I don't see a /dev/dvb/  

I haven't installed tda10071 firmware dvb-fe-tda10071.fw as mentioned in the compatibility list.

Do I need to do that?


----------



## Tieks (May 19, 2021)

Some chips need firmware, these .fw files must be stored in /boot/modules. See `w_scan2 -v` to create a channel config file for the player you want to use. I use mpv with this command: `/usr/local/bin/mpv --dvbin-file=/root/.mpv/channels.conf --autofit=2560x1440 --vo=vdpau --sid=no dvb://"RTVOOST"`, where RTVOOST is an entry in channels.conf.


----------



## balanga (May 19, 2021)

Is this firmware generic? I don't suppose it's specific to FreeBSD. Not sure where to find it. I guess without it I won't get anywhere.

I have managed to create a channels.conf - under Linux so I expect it to be usable under FreeBSD. Hopefully I'll be able to create one which should be identical.


----------



## balanga (May 19, 2021)

Can I use this:-









						dvb-firmware/dvb-fe-tda10071.fw at master · OpenELEC/dvb-firmware
					

Contribute to OpenELEC/dvb-firmware development by creating an account on GitHub.




					github.com


----------



## balanga (May 19, 2021)

hselasky@ said:


> multimedia/tvheadend will do the scanning for you. The VDR port is a bit outdated.


I had a play with tvheadend a few years ago, but couldn't get comfortable with it, but I'll give it another go once I have a /dev/dvb


----------



## Tieks (May 19, 2021)

Looks like a good place to pick up firmware files. Don't remember where I got mine, but I found the link on https://www.linuxtv.org. Just make sure you choose the right file(s) for your hardware.


----------



## balanga (May 20, 2021)

hselasky@ said:


> Look for /dev/dvb/XXX character device nodes.


I seem to be stuck at the moment and lacking ideas on how to proceed. There is no /dev/dvb/* created when I insert the device, so it looks like something is missing..

When I insert the device into a Linux system I get this:-

```
[  724.608119] usb 7-2: new high-speed USB device number 3 using ehci-pci
[  724.757316] usb 7-2: New USB device found, idVendor=2013, idProduct=0258
[  724.757323] usb 7-2: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=1, SerialNumber=2
[  724.757328] usb 7-2: Product: PCTV 461
[  724.757333] usb 7-2: Manufacturer: PCTV
[  724.757338] usb 7-2: SerialNumber: 0011467674
[  724.833553] media: Linux media interface: v0.10
[  724.857251] Linux video capture interface: v2.00
[  724.892094] em28xx: New device PCTV PCTV 461 @ 480 Mbps (2013:0258, interface 0, class 0)
[  724.892096] em28xx: DVB interface 0 found: isoc
[  724.892574] em28xx: chip ID is em28178
[  725.281080] em28178 #0: EEPROM ID = 26 00 01 00, EEPROM hash = 0x793c73a0
[  725.281085] em28178 #0: EEPROM info:
[  725.281088] em28178 #0: <--->microcode start address = 0x0004, boot configuration = 0x01
[  725.289432] em28178 #0: <--->AC97 audio (5 sample rates)
[  725.289434] em28178 #0: <--->500mA max power
[  725.289437] em28178 #0: <--->Table at offset 0x27, strings=0x148c, 0x1874, 0x0a6a
[  725.289525] em28178 #0: Identified as PCTV DVB-S2 Stick (461e) (card=92)
[  725.289528] em28178 #0: dvb set to isoc mode.
[  725.289873] usbcore: registered new interface driver em28xx
[  725.341662] em28178 #0: Binding DVB extension
[  725.365875] i2c i2c-9: Added multiplexed i2c bus 10
[  725.434073] ts2020 10-0060: Montage Technology TS2022 successfully identified
[  725.445044] a8293 9-0008: Allegro A8293 SEC successfully attached
[  725.445054] DVB: registering new adapter (em28178 #0)
[  725.445061] usb 7-2: DVB: registering adapter 0 frontend 0 (Montage Technology M88DS3103)...
[  725.447754] em28178 #0: DVB extension successfully initialized
[  725.447758] em28xx: Registered (Em28xx dvb Extension) extension
[  725.477400] em28178 #0: Registering input extension
[  725.516147] Registered IR keymap rc-pinnacle-pctv-hd
[  725.516448] input: em28xx IR (em28178 #0) as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb7/7-2/rc/rc0/input14
[  725.516638] rc rc0: em28xx IR (em28178 #0) as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb7/7-2/rc/rc0
[  725.517047] em28178 #0: Input extension successfully initalized
[  725.517051] em28xx: Registered (Em28xx Input Extension) extension
```

Should I expect to get something along those lines in FreeBSD?


----------



## hselasky@ (May 20, 2021)

Hi,

Compile multimedia/webcamd with debug support. Use `make config` to select that.

Then start webcamd in the foreground from the command line for your device, and see what it prints.

You may also want to check /var/log/messages for webcamd prints. Maybe firmware file is missing. Should be put under /boot/modules .

--HPS


----------



## hselasky@ (May 20, 2021)

balanga said:


> Should I expect to get something along those lines in FreeBSD?


Yes, webcamd will print exactly the same


----------



## balanga (May 20, 2021)

hselasky@ said:


> Hi,
> 
> Compile multimedia/webcamd with debug support. Use `make config` to select that.
> 
> ...


 Should I leave all the other options with the deafault settings as I don't really know what they are for?


----------



## hselasky@ (May 20, 2021)

Yes, leave the other options default.


----------



## balanga (May 20, 2021)

hselasky@ said:


> Hi,
> 
> Compile multimedia/webcamd with debug support. Use `make config` to select that.
> 
> ...


 Sorry to be a pest, but I don't know what command line parameters to use. There seem to be so many options...


----------



## hselasky@ (May 20, 2021)

First:
`killall webcamd`
Then:
`/usr/local/sbin/webcamd -d ugenX.Y -U webcamd -G webcamd`
where ugenX.Y is your device. See output from `usbconfig` or `webcamd -l`

--HPS


----------



## balanga (May 20, 2021)

hselasky@ said:


> First:
> `killall webcamd`
> Then:
> `/usr/local/sbin/webcamd -d ugenX.Y -U webcamd -G webcamd`
> ...


 # `webcamd -l`:-

```
webcamd [-d ugen6.2] -N PCTV-PCTV-461 -S 0011467674 -M 0
```

 # `lsusb`:-

```
Bus /dev/usb Device /dev/ugen6.2: ID 2013:0258 PCTV Systems DVB-S2 Stick 461e
```

 # `webcamd -d ugen6.2 -U webcamd -G webcamd`

```
webcamd 1083 - - IR NEC protocol handler initialized
webcamd 1083 - - IR RC5(x/sz) protocol handler initialized
webcamd 1083 - - IR RC6 protocol handler initialized
webcamd 1083 - - IR JVC protocol handler initialized
webcamd 1083 - - IR Sony protocol handler initialized
webcamd 1083 - - IR SANYO protocol handler initialized
webcamd 1083 - - IR XMP protocol handler initialized
webcamd 1083 - - b2c2-flexcop: B2C2 FlexcopII/II(b)/III digital TV receiver chip loaded successfully
webcamd 1083 - - USB Video Class driver (1.1.1)
webcamd 1083 - - cpia2: V4L-Driver for Vision CPiA2 based cameras v3.0.1
webcamd 1083 - - Attached to ugen6.2[0]
webcamd 1083 - - INFO: : New device PCTV PCTV 461 @ 480 Mbps (2013:0258, interface 0, class 0)

webcamd 1083 - - INFO: : DVB interface 0 found: isoc

webcamd 1083 - - INFO: : chip ID is em28178

webcamd 1083 - - INFO: : EEPROM ID = 0x801066000h, EEPROM hash = 0x793c73a0

webcamd 1083 - - INFO: : EEPROM info:

webcamd 1083 - - INFO: :     microcode start address = 0x0004, boot configuration = 0x01

webcamd 1083 - - INFO: :     AC97 audio (5 sample rates)

webcamd 1083 - - INFO: :     500mA max power

webcamd 1083 - - INFO: :     Table at offset 0x27, strings=0x148c, 0x1874, 0x0a6a

webcamd 1083 - - INFO: : Identified as PCTV DVB-S2 Stick (461e) (card=92)

webcamd 1083 - - INFO: : dvb set to isoc mode.

webcamd 1083 - - INFO: : Binding DVB extension

webcamd 1083 - - DBG: 129-0068: chip_id=70

webcamd 1083 - - INFO: i2c-129: Added multiplexed i2c bus 130

webcamd 1083 - - DBG: 129-0068:

webcamd 1083 - - DBG: 129-0068:

webcamd 1083 - - DBG: 130-0060: chip_id=c3

webcamd 1083 - - INFO: 130-0060: Montage Technology TS2022 successfully identified

webcamd 1083 - - INFO: 129-0008: Allegro A8293 SEC successfully attached

webcamd 1083 - - DBG: : dvb_register_frontend:

webcamd 1083 - - INFO: : DVB: registering adapter 0 frontend 0 (Montage Technology M88DS3103)...

webcamd 1083 - - DBG: : dvb_frontend_clear_cache: Clearing cache for delivery system 5

webcamd 1083 - - INFO: : DVB extension successfully initialized

webcamd 1083 - - Creating /dev/dvb/adapter0/demux0
webcamd 1083 - - Creating /dev/dvb/adapter0/dvr0
webcamd 1083 - - DBG: : dvb_frontend_open:

webcamd 1083 - - DBG: : dvb_frontend_release:

webcamd 1083 - - Creating /dev/dvb/adapter0/frontend0
```

This was what appeared on the screen. I only managed to capture it my ssh-ing into the system.

Is this waiting for something? I have to Ctr-c to close. No /dev/dvb/* appears and there is no /var/log/webcamd.log

root@Multiboot:/boot/modules # ls -al *.fw
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel  43558 May 19 20:26 dvb-fe-tda10071.fw

Maybe I have the wrong firmware...


----------



## hselasky@ (May 20, 2021)

Try `ls -l /dev/dvb/adapter0/frontend0`  before you stop webcamd.

Also try adding the -B option, which will run webcamd in the background.

Everything looks good, from what I can see.


----------



## balanga (May 20, 2021)

Not sure what happened by but I have a /dev/dvb now


```
ls -lR /dev/dvb/
total 1
dr-xr-xr-x  2 root  wheel  512 May 20 18:20 adapter0

/dev/dvb/adapter0:
total 0
crw-rw----  1 webcamd  webcamd  0x1ac May 20 18:20 demux0
crw-rw----  1 webcamd  webcamd  0x1ad May 20 18:20 dvr0
crw-rw----  1 webcamd  webcamd  0x1ae May 20 18:20 frontend0
```
Tried to do a scan using `w_scan2 -f s -c GB -s S13E0` but this failed miserably. Unfortunately it's difficult to capture. I tried redirecting the output but couldn't. Also, I don't see any log file.
This the best I could do via ssh:-

```
w_scan2-1.0.12 (compiled for DVB API 5.11)
https://github.com/stefantalpalaru/w_scan2

using settings for Satellite at 13 EAST
scan type SATELLITE, channellist 8
output format vdr-2.0
WARNING: could not guess your codepage. Falling back to 'UTF-8'
output charset 'UTF-8', use -C <charset> to override
Info: using DVB adapter auto detection.


**** STUFF not captured but similar to that below *****

initial_tune:3329: Setting frontend failed S2 f = 12673 kHz V SR = 29900  3/4 0,35  8PSK  (0:0:0)
trying 'S2 f = 12692 kHz H SR = 27500  3/4 0,35  8PSK  (0:0:0)'
(time: 00:35.031) diseqc_send_msg: SEC_TONE_OFF failed.

initial_tune:3329: Setting frontend failed S2 f = 12692 kHz H SR = 27500  3/4 0,35  8PSK  (0:0:0)
trying 'S2 f = 12713 kHz V SR = 29900  3/4 0,35  8PSK  (0:0:0)'
(time: 00:35.032) diseqc_send_msg: SEC_TONE_OFF failed.

initial_tune:3329: Setting frontend failed S2 f = 12713 kHz V SR = 29900  3/4 0,35  8PSK  (0:0:0)
trying 'S2 f = 12731 kHz H SR = 29900  3/4 0,35  8PSK  (0:0:0)'
(time: 00:35.032) diseqc_send_msg: SEC_TONE_OFF failed.

initial_tune:3329: Setting frontend failed S2 f = 12731 kHz H SR = 29900  3/4 0,35  8PSK  (0:0:0)

ERROR: Sorry - i couldn't get any working frequency/transponder
 Nothing to scan!!
```


----------



## Tieks (May 20, 2021)

You might want to check if the stick is connected to a satellite dish that can actually see the satellite at 13 degrees east.


----------



## balanga (May 20, 2021)

I've already done a scan under Linux and that found 1400 channels. Only swapped the disk in the system from one booting Linux to one booting FreeBSD. Nothing else changed.


----------



## Tieks (May 20, 2021)

balanga said:


> I've already done a scan under Linux and that found 1400 channels. Only swapped the disk in the system from one booting Linux to one booting FreeBSD. Nothing else changed.


So that part works too. AFAICS your device is the one described on this page: https://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Pinnacle_PCTV_DVB-S2_Stick_(461e). According to this page, you need two firmware files. Do you have these files and are they identical to the files on your Linux machine (somewhere under /lib iirc)?


----------



## hselasky@ (May 20, 2021)

Could you try to run `w_scan2` via `ktrace -d`. Then afterwards run `kdump` ?

Do you have a SAT head switch on the cable?


----------



## balanga (May 20, 2021)

Tieks said:


> So that part works too. AFAICS your device is the one described on this page: https://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Pinnacle_PCTV_DVB-S2_Stick_(461e). According to this page, you need two firmware files. Do you have these files and are they identical to the files on your Linux machine (somewhere under /lib iirc)?


On the Linux machine there is dvb-demod-m88ds3103.fw which is identical, but I saw no sign of dvb-fe-tda10071.fw

There were a couple of other files, although not sure if related


```
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  13388 Aug 16  2015 carl9170-1.fw
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel   8192 Jun 29  2018 dvb-demod-m88ds3103.fw
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel   1770 Aug 16  2015 usbdux_firmware.bin
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel    999 Aug 16  2015 usbduxfast_firmware.bin
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel   8192 Aug 16  2015 usbduxsigma_firmware.bin
```

Is there any way to tell if the fw files are getting loaded?


----------



## balanga (May 20, 2021)

hselasky@ said:


> Could you try to run `w_scan2` via `ktrace -d`. Then afterwards run `kdump` ?
> 
> Do you have a SAT head switch on the cable?


I'll run what you suggest if you give me the command line.

Have no idea what a SAT head switch is, sorry.

I have one of these but  I doubt that you mean one of these:



			https://encrypted-tbn3.gstatic.com/shopping?q=tbn:ANd9GcRoVOTXCo19pmIsG5evw63FaJNuaeGqAFFgkQXbdtCloxx7k5AVb1iQ-KQWD27n8OU1VnAqnCIxfg&usqp=CAc


----------



## balanga (May 20, 2021)

I found a couple of differences in the output from Linux v. FreeBSD. Have no idea how significant it is...

*EEPROM ID*


```
[  724.892094] em28xx: New device PCTV PCTV 461 @ 480 Mbps (2013:0258, interface 0, class 0)                     
[  724.892096] em28xx: DVB interface 0 found: isoc                                                                                             
[  724.892574] em28xx: chip ID is em28178                                                                                                           
[  725.281080] em28178 #0: EEPROM ID = 26 00 01 00, EEPROM hash = 0x793c73a0                                       
[  725.281085] em28178 #0: EEPROM info:                                                                                                           
[  725.281088] em28178 #0: <--->microcode start address = 0x0004, boot configuration = 0x01                       
[  725.289432] em28178 #0: <--->AC97 audio (5 sample rates)                                                                             [  725.289434] em28178 #0: <--->500mA max power                                                                                           
[  725.289437] em28178 #0: <--->Table at offset 0x27, strings=0x148c, 0x1874, 0x0a6a
```


```
webcamd 1083 - - INFO: : New device PCTV PCTV 461 @ 480 Mbps (2013:0258, interface 0, class 0)                   
webcamd 1083 - - INFO: : DVB interface 0 found: isoc                                                                                             
webcamd 1083 - - INFO: : chip ID is em28178                                                                                                         
webcamd 1083 - - INFO: : EEPROM ID = 0x801066000h, EEPROM hash = 0x793c73a0                                         
webcamd 1083 - - INFO: : EEPROM info:                                                                                                                 
webcamd 1083 - - INFO: :     microcode start address = 0x0004, boot configuration = 0x01                                 
webcamd 1083 - - INFO: :     AC97 audio (5 sample rates)                                                                                       
webcamd 1083 - - INFO: :     500mA max power                                                                                                     
webcamd 1083 - - INFO: :     Table at offset 0x27, strings=0x148c, 0x1874, 0x0a6a
```




```
[725.365875] i2c i2c-9: Added multiplexed i2c bus 10
```


```
webcamd 1083 - - INFO: i2c-129: Added multiplexed i2c bus 130
```

No idea how significant any of this is.


----------



## Tieks (May 21, 2021)

balanga said:
			
		

> On the Linux machine there is dvb-demod-m88ds3103.fw which is identical, but I saw no sign of dvb-fe-tda10071.fw


The former seems correct, but isn't the latter meant for the 460 instead of the 461? The USB part works, tuning seems to be the problem. The simplest way to find out which files are actually used on Linux is by removing them, then reboot and see if it works. A quick glance in my webcamd sources show that both .fw en .bin files may be used.

A sat head switch is what you need when you have more than one LNB on a single dish. It switches from one lnb to the other. I think hselasky@ suspects a problem there. Try `w_scan2` via `ktrace -d`.


----------



## balanga (May 21, 2021)

Tieks said:


> The former seems correct, but isn't the latter meant for the 460 instead of the 461? The USB part works, tuning seems to be the problem. The simplest way to find out which files are actually used on Linux is by removing them, then reboot and see if it works. A quick glance in my webcamd sources show that both .fw en .bin files may be used.
> 
> A sat head switch is what you need when you have more than one LNB on a single dish. It switches from one lnb to the other. I think hselasky@ suspects a problem there. Try `w_scan2` via `ktrace -d`.


I only came across dvb-fe-tda10071.fw here https://wiki.freebsd.org/WebcamCompat which mentions the 460e. Seems like an old abandoned guide - no mention of the 461 there.

What should I remove on Linux? BTW I have Kaffeine working there - a much better app than the Windows thing you get included with the device.

I have a single dish with a single LNB although there are four ports on it.

I will try `w_scan2` via `ktrace -d`, although not sure how, never used it before... How does this look:- ?

`ktrace -d w_scan2 -f s -c GB -s S13E0`


----------



## balanga (May 21, 2021)

On Linux I removed   dvb-demod-m88ds3103.fw  and w_scan wouldn't work.  How do I check if it is getting loaded in FreeBSD?

I use w_scan because it is installed, I know that w_scan is broken on FreeBSD, but maybe w_scan2 doesn't work either...


----------



## Tieks (May 21, 2021)

balanga said:
			
		

> I only came across dvb-fe-tda10071.fw here https://wiki.freebsd.org/WebcamCompat which mentions the 460e. Seems like an old abandoned guide - no mention of the 461 there.


That page looks a bit old indeed, that's why I looked at the Linux wiki. See type 460 and type 461. File dvb-fe-tda10071 is needed for the 460. That's why it is missing on your Linux. File dvb-demod-m88ds3103.fw is, according to that page, needed for the 461. Which is why Linux won't work when you remove it.
I think you need that trace to find out what is going wrong. Another firmware file needed (mine needs 3) or something else? Use w_scan2 for it, it will show what goes wrong. However, do expect some output from it.


----------



## balanga (May 21, 2021)

When I run, it says webcamd 1105 - - Attached to ugen6.2[0]

and a ktrace.out is produced which I will attempt to attach as ktrace.tar.gz... let's see if it works... Just found I can only upload zips, BUT zip isn't in the base build.


----------



## Tieks (May 22, 2021)

Did you run `ktrace -d webcamd` instead of `ktrace -d w_scan2`?


----------



## hselasky@ (May 22, 2021)

Hi,
There should be a print by webcamd when loading the firmware. If it doesn't do that maybe some driver is missing.
The I2C address shouldn't matter that much I suspect.

BTW: There is a new version of webcamd available. Maybe want to try that?

--HPS


----------



## hselasky@ (May 22, 2021)

balanga said:


> When I run, it says webcamd 1105 - - Attached to ugen6.2[0]
> 
> and a ktrace.out is produced which I will attempt to attach as ktrace.tar.gz... let's see if it works... Just found I can only upload zips, BUT zip isn't in the base build.



You need to trace w_scan2, not webcamd, and use -d flag to trace descendants


----------



## balanga (May 22, 2021)

Tieks said:


> Did you run `ktrace -d webcamd` instead of `ktrace -d w_scan2`?


Oops! I guess you know the answer  . I'm running the correct thing now but the scan goes on for a long time. Do I need to wait for it to finish, or can you glean enough if I stop it after a minute?

Sorry about the mix up.


----------



## hselasky@ (May 22, 2021)

> I'll run what you suggest if you give me the command line.
`ktrace -d w_scan2 -f s -c GB -s S13E0`


----------



## balanga (May 22, 2021)

hselasky@ said:


> Hi,
> There should be a print by webcamd when loading the firmware. If it doesn't do that maybe some driver is missing.
> The I2C address shouldn't matter that much I suspect.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I'll give that a try.


----------



## balanga (May 22, 2021)

hselasky@ said:


> > I'll run what you suggest if you give me the command line.
> `ktrace -d w_scan2 -f s -c GB -s S13E0`



I'm running that now but it may take as much as half an hour. Would you be able to glean enough from a minute's activity?


----------



## balanga (Jun 14, 2021)

Just wondered if there was any progress...


----------



## hselasky@ (Jun 15, 2021)

Which version of webcamd are you using? The latest?


----------



## balanga (Jun 15, 2021)

hselasky@ said:


> Which version of webcamd are you using? The latest?


I'm using the one you mentioned in #38. I don't know if this is the latest version.


----------



## olli@ (Jun 16, 2021)

balanga said:


> I'm using the one you mentioned in #38. I don't know if this is the latest version.


The latest version is 5.13.2.4, it was last updated on June 6th.


----------



## balanga (Jun 20, 2021)

olli@ said:


> The latest version is 5.13.2.4, it was last updated on June 6th.


I've just run that now and it went on for around 30 mins and found 1359 services.

How do I make use of them?

I got a lot of output msgs which I don't understand and don't know what I should do about them.

The first part of the output suggests everything is OK:-


```
Command: w_scan2 -f s -c GB -s S13E0

w_scan2-1.0.12 (compiled for DVB API 5.11)
https://github.com/stefantalpalaru/w_scan2

using settings for Satellite at 13 EAST
scan type SATELLITE, channellist 8
output format vdr-2.0
WARNING: could not guess your codepage. Falling back to 'UTF-8'
output charset 'UTF-8', use -C <charset> to override
Info: using DVB adapter auto detection.
<------>/dev/dvb/adapter0/frontend0 -> SATELLITE "Montage Technology M88DS3103": very good :-))

Using SATELLITE frontend (adapter /dev/dvb/adapter0/frontend0)
-_-_-_-_ Getting frontend capabilities-_-_-_-_.
Using DVB API 5.11
frontend 'Montage Technology M88DS3103' supports
INVERSION_AUTO
DVB-S
DVB-S2
FREQ (0.95GHz ... 2.15GHz)
SRATE (1.000MSym/s ... 45.000MSym/s)
using LNB "UNIVERSAL"
-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_.
```

I get a lot of msgs like this which I don't understand:-


```
11137: skipped (already known transponder)
trying 'S2 f = 11158 kHz V SR = 27500  3/4 0,35  8PSK  (0:0:0)'
(time: 00:20.983)         signal ok:<-->S2 f = 11158 kHz V SR = 27500  3/4 0,35  8PSK  (0:0:0)
        S2 f = 11158 kHz V SR = 27500  3/4 0,35  8PSK  (0:0:0) : updating network_id -> (0:113:0)
        already known: (S2 f = 10834 kHz V SR = 27500  3/4 0,35  8PSK  (318:318:11600)), but not found by pids
        already known: (S2 f = 11117 kHz V SR = 27500  3/4 0,35  8PSK  (318:318:13000)), but not found by pids
        already known: (S2 f = 11075 kHz V SR = 30000  3/4 0,35  8PSK  (318:318:12800)), but not found by pids
        already known: (S  f = 10992 kHz V SR = 27500  2/3 0,35  QPSK  (318:318:12400)), but not found by pids
```


How do I get to watch something like this:-


```
STARS.TV;Cyfrowy Polsat S.A.:10758:vC34M5O35S1:S13E:27500:291=27:0;547:0:0:17023:318:11200:0
```

That is one station which isn't scrambled. Is there any way to identify which are FTA?

To decipher the others I guess I would need to install OSCAM...


----------



## balanga (Jun 24, 2021)

Just came across this video showing how use the output from w_scan to watch TV channels via VLC. Haven't tried it myself yet, just wondered if anyone had come across anything similar....

Should I be able to use something like Kaffeine on FreeBSD ?


----------



## hselasky@ (Jul 5, 2021)

multimedia/tvheadend works too. Is controlled via a web-browser.


----------

